# Breeding after miscarriage ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

My Nigerian dwarf/ sannen doe miscarried a few weeks ago it was not a intentional breeding she was too young and in with bucks when I got her but she is separated now and will be old enough to breed in a few months is it safe to breed that soon after miscarring ?


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Also if mom and dad are both white is there any chance the babies can have other colors I really want different colors so been thinking about getting a differnt buck ? Can two bucks get along ok together


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as she is in good condition and has no issues from the miscarriage it is safe to breed her when she is old/big enough. Yes, it is possible to get color even when the doe and buck are both white. It just depends on whether there are colored goats in the woodpile somewhere.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Stephoo said:


> Also if mom and dad are both white is there any chance the babies can have other colors I really want different colors so been thinking about getting a differnt buck ? Can two bucks get along ok together


White is dominant, so chances are not the greatest at getting loud colors. Bucks get along just fine together. They become buds. Especially without females being kept with them.

I wouldn't allow breeding on the first heat she shows. This will clean her uterus out for you. Start breeding on the second heat. Does she have any funky discharge still?


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

She has bled a little every now and than not a whole lot !!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Stephoo said:


> She has bled a little every now and than not a whole lot !!


Ok. I'd let her pass on at least her first heat. You could do a single dose of lutalyse or cystorelin or estrumate to aid in this.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks !!


----------

